# Salary USD to HKD -



## Castie

Hello - Just got an offer that is hard to know if the salary is "do-able" in HK. Approx $500,000 HKD Salary - I currently live in a one bed-room walk up apartment in NY - live a comfortable live style - go to the gym not one of those fancy facilities with designer water, take dance classes on occasion, eat out about twice a week. No kids and a partner who I will be supporting. Would like to live in HK Island if possible and save a little bit of money to travel in S.E Asia...let me know the reality of my current existence will be possible in HK.


Thank You in Advance


----------



## bobosoot

kind of hard to answer specifically but 500k you can definitely live an ok lifestyle in HK provided your expectations on your housing is not too high as it is significant. you probably have to spend up to 50% of your salary if quality housing is a requirement. However, there are people living just as well in smaller and less "modern" apartments...

Transport on HK island via taxis are really cheap and F&B is pretty ok cost wise...


----------

